# Nitro boot fitment



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a size 13 foot, and got the 13 Anthems, fit perfect. I had a very stiff pair of Vans before so getting used to the softer boot took a few runs, but no biggie. Also it took a couple days for the heel cup to break in, after that they fit great with no heel lift. Since you are ordering online I would suggest you check the retailers return policy on returning boots just in case they don't work.


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. would you say that these are good for a narrow foot? I am going to be ordering from backcountry so returning should not be an issue.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Not sure, I have average width feet, maybe a little on the wide side.


----------

